# What did you catch you biggest Bass on?



## randallbob

Pretty much just like the title; what lure were you using when you caught your personal best bass? Even better, what lure, what technique and where did you catch it?

And when I say were did you catch it I mean up shallow around cover, out deep off shore structure, trolling? I'm not asking for GPS coordinates or the lake you were on.

For me... My personal best was a 4.6 pounder (on the digital scale) large mouth using a weightless Texas rigged 5" Yum Dinger in watermelon green with green flake. She was right up in the weeds just a few feet off shore in maybe 12 to 18" of water.

-Randallbob


----------



## sammurai1280

Ironically, my personal best was caught using the exact presentation and bait (down to the color). 3 lb smallie out of big walnut in 2 FOW. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whaler

I caught my 9 pound largemouth on a six inch black plastic worm in Lake Moultrie which is the lower lake of the Santee Cooper reservoir in South Carolina.


----------



## partlyable

4.8 LMB 5 inch green senko in shallow cover. Lake chatauqua ny


----------



## Shortdrift

23" Largemouth, East Harbor on a cork flyrod popper 65 years ago, unweighed but hanging on my wall.
7.4# smallmouth, Ruggles Reef Lake Erie on a gold VibE while fishing for wlleye.


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing

3 Lb largemouth on a 5 inch swim bait on the bottom. Some farm pond in Thompson.


----------



## laynhardwood

7.6# 23.5" smallie Lake Erie on a husky jerk off Sherod park in 7fow in may 08' my best day of smallie fishing ever so many big fish that day every fish was caught on hot pink hj10


----------



## ostbucks98

5.8 pound on a chatterbait. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

21.5"s on jig'n pig PBJ color

Here's the jig:


----------



## ostbucks98

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

6" Zoom Lizard in Junebug color.


----------



## Bassnpro1

6lb 6oz prespawn largemouth out of Caesar creek in march of 2012. Caught on a small crankbait


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

7# even. Football jig dragged off of a steep, rocky bank the weekend after Thanksgiving... can't imagine what she would have looked like the following April!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51

I was fishing for small bluegills to use for bass bait with a small hook and about a 1/2" piece of worm on about a 10' piece of line tied to a stick I held in my hand. I would throw the hook out and let it slowly sink. I had a couple of good sized bluegill for bait when this huge bass took my little worm. it was a 23 1/4" long but we didn't have any scales. this was back when I was about 10 yrs old. and I still get excited when I think about pulling that huge bass in by hand. I was using the old black nylon 20# line. we did catch some really nice bass on our rods and reels on the little gills we was using for bait but nothing close to the 23 1/4" one I caught.

I'm really hoping to get to fish that big pond this memorial weekend when I go to our family reunion this year in tenn. the guy that owns it hasn't been letting anybody fish it for years. but last year when we asked to go fishing in his little pond he said he might let us fish his big pond and to check with him later. but we could never catch him down at his farm. so we didn't get to go last yr. but were going to try him again this yr.
sherman


----------



## Fisherman 3234

22.5/23" Largemouth Bass (didn't get a weight), caught on a 6" whacky rigged Green Pumpkin Senko, 1/0 Gamakatsku Octopus hook, using a 7' BPS exteme spinning rod Medium Power, Pflueger President spinning reel (size 40) with 12 lb Berkley Trilene XL low vis green for line. Caught at my Uncle's farm Pond. (pictured above), Water visibility was poor, churned up, caught nothing the first 1/2 hour of fishing, noticed some shade in the very back corner of the pond, pitched my set up right at the transition of sunlight to shade 4-6ft of water, had a monster on but got off on a bad hook set, pitched right in the same area again and the senko didn't even hit the bottom, the fish bumped it hard and took off like a freight train. The fish completely cleared the water twice and about gave me a heart attack each time, had to wait for my buddy to come around with the net. Got a quick measurement some pics and back she went.



Largest Public water bass was 21.5", 5.5 lbs caught off of a bluegill style jointed swim bait (BPS Z9) on a 6'8"MH Johnny Morris sig. series rod, with Johnny Morris Baitcast 7:1:1, using 14lb Seagar Flurocarbon.
Caught near some rocks in 3-4 ft of water, on a steady retrieve, fish whacked it on a brief pause, got some measurements and pictures then released to get bigger.


----------



## V-MAX200

7lbs. largemouth. Caught it on a 1/2oz. green pumpkin jig and trailer in 1 foot of water in September of 2011. Mogador lake.


----------



## kingfisher42

6.3 lmb on my own made spinner bait. highway pond.
5.1 smb. lake erie. bass pro tender tube


----------



## Rasper

21.5 inches on a Zara spook one knocker foxy shad. Walking it over submerged grass in about 6ft deep water and it was late fall at about 6pm. I'll never forget it... top water explosion of a life time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brettsky225

Mine was a 4 pound largemouth on a zoom super fluke in a private pond only picture I have of it and my
Hand wasn't actually in it's mouth that was just a size comparison.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brettsky225

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jtm

5.5 lb LM buzzing the surface with a Zoom Horney Toad at dusk. It hit so hard it broke my pole into 3 pieces. 4.5 lb SM on a wacky worm. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme

The biggest largemouth I've ever caught I didn't weigh and I didn't measure because I didn't have a scale or a tape measure with me. I took a picture of it, but I lost the picture. Yeah I know ... all of the above means that it doesn't count on here. It was better than 7 lbs. though. I caught it at Mogadore on a Mann's Rat on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. 

The biggest largemouth I've caught that I've weighed, (and have a picture of) went 6 lbs. 10 oz. I caught it on a spinner bait at Mogadore. Both of those fish were caught in the mid to late 80's. 

The biggest smallmouth I've ever caught I also didn't weigh. I had a scale on the boat but I didn't want to hang it from a hook just to get a weight. My guess is that it was slightly over 5 lbs. If it wasn't 5, it was very close to 5. I caught it at Lake Milton about 4 years ago, on a top water bait that shall remain nameless.


----------



## bulafisherman

6.4 lb walking the dog with a Zara spook week after the 4th of July, fishing a farm pond one morning after third shift in the late 80's.still remember the mist rising off the water. The explosion when she hit and the the fight to keep her out of the weeds.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1

i don't know the exact size of my biggest bass, never caught a 6 lber, but many in the 5 lb range... but I'd say 90% of the fish ive caught over 5 lbs have been on a tex rig craw, a few of them on a spinner bait... and then one on a black and blue jig and one on a crankbait.


----------



## blackxpress

8lb. largemouth on a #4 Shadrap. But that was in Tennessee on a small private lake. I guess it still counts though. It was springtime and me and a buddy were bluegill fishing in his boat. We caught a load of gills that morning and then they kind of shut down. He said let's do a little Bass fishing so we moved out on the main lake and started hitting the banks with crankbaits. I threw that Shadrap up against a blowdown and soon as I started reeling it back, WHAMMO! The taxidermist said she probably would've weighed a good bit more but she had just laid out. Lucky break if there ever was one. I threw that Shadrap right on top of that fish and she was too hungry to think twice about striking at it.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I caught my biggest bass a 22 inch didn't get a weight on a weightless hot dog no exaggeration I'm serious

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

1968, somewhere a little north of 10 lbs, black Hula popper at midnight while wade fishing with my brother along the cane brush lines in one of the Navel Training Center lakes in Orlando FL. I have an old polaroid picture of it somewhere.

Brings back old memories. This was before the Texas Rig for worm fishing wasn't even invented yet We worm fished with a black Jelly worm with a weedless hook and a split shot 12" above the hook. When you felt the bass pick it up you would open your bail and let the bass run with it until it stopped and then set the hood when it would start swimming off again. My how times and techniques change over time. It was fun however watching, or feeling at night, your line feeding off of your reel. The only problem with wade fishing the Navy base lakes at night was the alligators were always a threat to try to eat the bass on your stringer(yes, there wasn't much C&R back then) that was hooked you your waders. Never happened to me, but did to my brother 20 yds from me.


----------



## Pigsticker

8.8lb largemouth on a brand new white double bladed Booyah spinnerbait. It glanced off a sandbar in a central Ohio quarry and she nailed it. The pic is in my profile somewhere . Best part was i had Trucked an OGF member as my witness. Id only caste the lure a few times and she destroyed it. Had to throw it away after that fish.


----------



## Mr. A

Pigsticker said:


> 8.8lb largemouth on a brand new white double bladed Booyah spinnerbait..... Id only caste the lure a few times and she destroyed it. Had to throw it away after that fish.


My heart bleeds for you! 

To be honest if I ever catch one that big in Ohio I will probably frame the lure with a picture of the fish no matter what! I think it adds a little cool to the story if your baits last duty was hauling a big swamp donkey back to you!

Mr. A


----------



## joebertin

10 lb largemouth, private pond, nose hooked crawler on a #4 eagle claw hook, no weight.


----------



## ranger175a

8.75 lbs Kentucky lake. Black and blue rattleback jig.


----------



## ducman491

3.85 lbs on a watermelon w/red flake senko. Not a monster by comparison but I'm gonna top that this year.

I've decided anything over 8lbs will be on my wall.


----------



## JignPig Guide

randallbob said:


> Pretty much just like the title; what lure were you using when you caught your personal best bass?



July 2000 - I caught this one on a July morning, just after the fog blew off the water. She hit a JignPig in a deep weedbed in 12ft. of water.


----------



## bman

8-2, Kentucky Lake, cranking main lake points in the early spring.


----------



## 10fish

PB- smallie- 22 in just over 6lbs tossing crawl dad color buzz bait. boat was in 9 ftow casting to shore where weeds turned to rocks.

PB- LG - casting a bass stopper purple 3 hook worm along the shoreline/weeds when I was prob 13/14 yrs old. Caught a monster bass, no ruler but I do know we kept it to show off to the adults. We put it into a 5 gallon bucket we had to carry our tackle and any fish we wanted to bring home. Anyway the bass was in nose first and the tail was out of the bucket. A real hassle riding my bike home with that huge fish in a 5 gallon bucket, but it sure felt good rolling into the "men only" horseshoe game with that bad boy. Yup I got my fishing man card punched that day for sure.


----------



## gerb

caught my biggest gal on a redfish magic (white) pitching the docks on a local river (in florida)....to this day, i kick myself for not getting any measurements....but she had to go an easy 8lbs.....i could almost fit both my fists in her mouth.


----------



## Minnowhead

My personal best was a 7.5 pounder that I got on a black Turbo Buzz bait. When I got it in it had a palm sized bluegill in its throat and still hit my buzzbait!


----------



## JohnPD

Mine was like 3.5lb, caught on a raw shrimp while catfishing!


----------



## samstrak

caught a 4.8# on a 3 inch weedless spoon, i was just joking around mostly and casted in the middle of the pond near no cover and WHAM


----------



## jshbuckeye

my top 3 all came from the same lure in consecutive yrs it could of been the same fish, it came from one of the off shoot canals from the main rim canal in Florida's Lake Okeechobee they went 4 the first yr 6 the second yr and 8 the third yr all within 50 ft of each other, Had a big ol gator eyeing me and the fish the last time, took her around the corner and released her that time. The lure which i throw mostly when in Fla is a 6 inch gold original Rapala floater, I leave Ohio with no less then 4 of them in my tackle box when I head to Fla.


----------



## seebachers

White jig head with a pale yellow twister tail last Friday


----------



## yonderfishin

Tequila sunrise culprit worm with a glass rattle in it , carolina rigged. He must have heard it hit the water , he grabbed it before it hit the bottom.


----------



## JShort

Well today I got a 6 lber on a square bill at Alum Creek! It is my biggest bass from a lake


----------



## Rasper

Got a 4+ on a brush hog today. Not my biggest ever but biggest so far this season.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler

19" LMB on a 4" Yum dinger/senko in green pumpkin w/ red flake texas rigged in about 10fow on bottom on a weed line. Better believe i remember that one had to wade out to untangle my line from the weeds and free him, two battles in one! It's the pig in my profile pic.

16.75" SMB on same lure in same bank section from same weed line but in 3fow.


----------



## fastwater

12lbs. 13ozs. -wild shiner-lake Kissimmee Fla. Year was 1987. 

Fished whole month of Dec. and had caught two identical 10lb'rs and lost another at least 10+ right at the boat two days prior flipping into pockets out of the same 5 acre lily pad field. Also saw more gators and cottonmouths on that trip then I ever remember. Most out of the same field. 
Lots of shiners when casting the nets, lots of big bass, lots of gators and cottonmouths all in the same area ='s the 'food chain' at its finest.

Caught many 7+ on that trip as well and practically filled the freezer with brim, shell crackers and specks. No doubt the best trip in 19 yrs. going down to Fla fishing.


----------



## williamjr27

25" catch and release, narrow bend of vermilion river in 4 fow, 16 yrs ago on the discontinued mister twisted 1 1\2" chartreuse craw fish jig.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleye28

22 inch smallmouth on a sunspot jitterbug at 6 am. It was as round as a football and pulled the canoe around for a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Photog

18" LMB on a spinnerbait I have a provisional patent on 
18" SMB on my own version of a Mepp's double Aglia

Here is the LMB


----------



## Fishing Flyer

My PB largemouth was 23.5" and caught on a Senko at AEP (it's in my profile pic). It hit minutes before I landed a 22.5 incher, also on a Senko. If I would have caught them in reverse order I would have had 2 PBs in the same day, but I'm not complaining. I also caught a 22.5 on CC in June 2012 on the dropshot. That fish was a chunk! I could not believe how fat it was past what I thought should be spawning season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jakekettle1

I caught a 5 pound large mouth bass in North Carolina on a blue gill. We had caught most of out decent sized bass on flukes (I caught 20 bass in one day!) But this one was huge and smart and wouldn't touch the bait so my older cousin (I'm only 12) caught a blue gill and I put it on my hook and it nailed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Smallmouth 6.2lb from LSC on a 3/4 oz. War Eagle Double willow Aurora.

Largemouth 9.8lbs from Georgia farm pond on a pre-rigged worm.

Caught some big LM @ Falcon and Ochechobee on a 1/2oz BlackTerminator Single Oklahoma a few years ago.

So yea BIG Spinnerbaits!!!!


----------



## Recneck

21 Inches 4.5 lbs on a rebel pop r in an orlando retention pond.


----------



## Lowerider1029

6.5 ibs. caught in Pine Lake from shore back in late 60,s. haven't come close since. caught on a wounded spook , (surface plug)


----------



## Snyd

Right around 7Lbs on a frog - Caught it in the morning in southern ohio at a stripmine pond.


----------



## ducman491

New PB 3.92 lbs on a gold Spro Bronze Eye Frog. It's hard to see in the pics but he had a 3/0 worm hook coming out of his rear.


----------



## bassfishn

lilly pads & pond scum, 2 ft flat with a 5 ft drop off near a small dock; 4.5 lb on a real image frog. Approached opening using short hops, bass blew out of water. 5 min of paridise!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

11.2 lbs Fla fish Koa camp ground pond near ocala. 7 inch black and blue Salamander out of a canoe. They said there was no fish in that LOL. Should have seen the crowd fishing where I released it. Tom


----------



## tmitchell91

My biggest bass was caught on a rebel wee-craw. Caught it in rock valley iowa when i lived out there. it was 25"


----------



## Recneck

21 inches 4.5 lbs rebel pop r Florida retention pond loaded with grass


----------



## erik

my 2 biggest bass ever 5lb 8oz and 5 1/4 both on live emerald shiners


----------



## Rembis50

Weightless Texas rigged lizard in an Arizona neighborhood pond


----------



## nooffseason

Zoom Super Fluke in pearl color. Weightless on 2/0 wide gap hook. Loch Raven reservoir, MD.


----------



## ducman491

New PB over 2lbs bigger than my last update a month ago. 6lbs even and 21.5 inches. Booyah Pad Crasher frog in the pads.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My pb pond lm-rooster tail(yea i said rooster tail)

Lake lm-big o in perch.

Inland lake smally-cotten cordel wally minnow

Erie/st.clair,tied one on tube(st.cair) one on 800 reef runner(yes i was targeting them)


----------



## fishslim

Recent personal best a 23" largemouth out of Alum Creek at night on a Big Joshy 3.25 Lime Swim bait. Biggest back in 1978 over 8 pound largemouth in spring at Holiday lake in Willard on a 9 inch triple hook Delong with spinner worm. Man i loved that private lake it was full of monster everything.


----------

